# Whats your handicap?



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I shot a 113 today.
The slope is 105 and the rating is 65.6.
Ya.
:rofl:
On the up side, I did shoot par on one hole and bogeyed 4 holes.
Thats 5 holes I didnt do that bad on. Now if I could just keep the ball out of the desert on the rest of them. :laugh:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tim said:


> I shot a 113 today.
> The slope is 65.6 and the rating is 105.
> Ya.
> :rofl:
> ...


I think you got the numbers backwards. The course rating would be the 65.6 and the slope is 105. Can't possibly be the other way. My home course is 69.4 rating and 120 slope from the middle tees.

To answer your question, my handicap index is 12.8, and course handicap from those middle tees is 14. My course handicap from the tees you played would be 12. The slope for your course says that I should score a couple of strokes better than at my home course.


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine is 113.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Fourputt said:


> I think you got the numbers backwards. The course rating would be the 65.6 and the slope is 105. Can't possibly be the other way. My home course is 69.4 rating and 120 slope from the middle tees.
> 
> To answer your question, my handicap index is 12.8, and course handicap from those middle tees is 14. My course handicap from the tees you played would be 12. The slope for your course says that I should score a couple of strokes better than at my home course.


Ya, I posted those backwards. But I had em right when I figured my handicap.



sameer said:


> Mine is 113.


 Are you sure you figured that right?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The UK doesn't use the slope system but from what I've seen/read of it I like the idea. A UK golfer with a handicap get's to use that irrespective of the difficulty of the course, which can make things a bit harsh if we play a really harsh course.

I play off 5.2, which age and infirmity is seeing it head steadly south.


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

I play off 12, this is by my own standard and no society handicap. If i go to a course for the first time it changes but generally I throw in an extra twelve shots haha. 

If i ever join up with anyone, I always ask what they normally score gross, I have played with some who, shall we say, exaggerate their skill. They are often shown up and there is no way they could have scored the numbers they claim. I have never seen the point in this myself as, each time i go to play, I try to beat my recent best score and never get tied up trying to beat the man i am against on the day. I have scored down in the low 70's a few times but i would never say that that is my true handicap. I love a friendly bit of banter on the course but some players are so serious that they can't enjoy themselves.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

phil brown said:


> I play off 12, this is by my own standard and no society handicap. If i go to a course for the first time it changes but generally I throw in an extra twelve shots haha.
> 
> If i ever join up with anyone, I always ask what they normally score gross, I have played with some who, shall we say, exaggerate their skill. They are often shown up and there is no way they could have scored the numbers they claim. I have never seen the point in this myself as, each time i go to play, I try to beat my recent best score and never get tied up trying to beat the man i am against on the day. I have scored down in the low 70's a few times but i would never say that that is my true handicap. I love a friendly bit of banter on the course but some players are so serious that they can't enjoy themselves.


You've nailed it there Phil. I prefer a round with good banter, and being able to laugh at myself - there's usually a queue for that. I don't do it for a living, so I see little point in getting all wound up about it. Although 30 years ago I was a little too intense out there on the course. I guess if you can't laugh at yourself there isn't much point in taking up golf.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

sameer said:


> Mine is 113.


Hate to say it, but 113 isn't a handicap. It might be a scoring average, or a course slope, but not a handicap. That would mean that you shoot in the 180's.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the course I usually play has a rating of 69.1 with a slope of 119 (from the gold tees)
and I have an 11.4 index
but you could not tell that by the way I played last night


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I am a handicap and never slope. I'm always erect after a bad shot


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My golf handicap, as posted before is "mental defect". :laugh: However, when I am playing/practicing a lot, I can get it down to 9 or 10. When I am not, it's around 13. My home course where I play quite a bit is a par 71, 117/69.7, and they have me listed as 11.3. (82 aver)I have posted several hundred rounds there over the years. That's what I use when I play anywhere else, anytime. 10 years ago, I had it down to 4.8, but I was eating, and sleeping golf during that stretch.:thumbsup:


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

I am sorry for that mistake but I must say that's a typo error. Actually I wanted to say that mine course slope is 113. My course rating is 68.7.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure some already know this but we use our handicap to figure out a different handicap when we play a course that is easier, or tougher that the course where we have our established handicap. In my case I am an 11.3 on a course with a 117 slope. Now, let's say I played a tougher course that had a slope of 125. The formula would be 11.3 X 125/113 which would bring my adjusted handicap to 12.5 (12) for that particular course. The number 113 is a constant, and is an average slope rating. If I were to play an easier course with a slope 105 my 11.3 handicap would change to 10.5 (10) for that course. Just an FYI. :thumbsup:


----------



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

*i play 10.8*

yes i play 10.8 in tournaments wich is very different :dunno:from a normal day with friends or just practising wich i ussually stroke around 80 sometimes 79 or 81. mi course is 120 and i play there with 13


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> I'm sure some already know this but we use our handicap to figure out a different handicap when we play a course that is easier, or tougher that the course where we have our established handicap. In my case I am an 11.3 on a course with a 117 slope. Now, let's say I played a tougher course that had a slope of 125. The formula would be 11.3 X 125/113 which would bring my adjusted handicap to 12.5 (12) for that particular course. The number 113 is a constant, and is an average slope rating. If I were to play an easier course with a slope 105 my 11.3 handicap would change to 10.5 (10) for that course. Just an FYI. :thumbsup:


Actually 12.5 would round up to 13.  You can use the Course Handicap Calculator on the USGA website.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

As I have stated before I am my handicap! I dont have an offical handicap and a slope is something I walk up and down during a round. I play with a guy that goes between 18-20 and we score about the same so I guess I would be around there....


----------

